# Besoin d'aide Ubuntu



## Bouboule177 (9 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,
je voudrais avoir linux a partir de ubuntu sur mon mac ppc mais je ne comprend pas tout a fais comment l'installer.
J'ai graver ubuntu sur un cd-rom et j'ai un mac ppc g4 version 10.5.8.

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Bouboule177 (9 Septembre 2010)

Personne pour m'aider ?

Je tiens a présiser que un de mes problème conssiste a amorcer mon mac qulqu'un pourrais m'expliquer clairement comment faire  ?


----------



## Biomac (9 Septembre 2010)

check si tu a bien une version ppc d'ubuntu
boot sur le livecd
check si ca marche
install - au moment de partitionner, fait la en manuel (pour linux 3 partitions - root, home et swap)



google it

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h07 ----------

derniere version ubuntu en ppc est la 6.10


----------



## Bouboule177 (9 Septembre 2010)

Biomac a dit:


> check si tu a bien une version ppc d'ubuntu
> boot sur le livecd
> check si ca marche
> install - au moment de partitionner, fait la en manuel (pour linux 3 partitions - root, home et swap)
> ...



pas tout compris =s:sick:


----------



## Tiki10 (9 Septembre 2010)

6.10 est la dernière version officielle d'Ubuntu PPC. La communauté a continué le dev.
Dispo ici

Sinon, on peut pas faire plus concis que Bouboule177. Essaye quand meme sur un disque dur a part et ayant debranché celui contenant mac os. 

Tiens, quelqu'un sait comment fonctionne le multiboot sur mac PPC ?


Tiki


----------



## Bouboule177 (10 Septembre 2010)

oui mais comment j'amorce ?
j'appuie sur quelle touche et quand ?


----------



## jeanlo123 (10 Septembre 2010)

Bouboule177 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je voudrais avoir linux a partir de ubuntu sur mon mac ppc mais je ne comprend pas tout a fais comment l'installer.
> J'ai graver ubuntu sur un cd-rom et j'ai un mac ppc g4 version 10.5.8.
> 
> Merci de vos réponses



tu as essayé le site et le forum  d'ubuntu.fr  en complément de celui-ci ?

Je suis un utilisateur d'ubuntu sur pc. Il y a pas d'utilisateur de mac dans le forum. il pourront probablement t'aider.


----------



## DarkMoineau (10 Septembre 2010)

Tout est là

Je te conseille de tout lire avant d'installer.


----------

